
Unsupervised Image-To-Image Translation Networks - LeoJiWoo
http://research.nvidia.com/publication/2017-12_Unsupervised-Image-to-Image-Translation
======
billconan
this looks so awesome!

------
LeoJiWoo
[https://twitter.com/olifranklin/status/937660128974852096](https://twitter.com/olifranklin/status/937660128974852096)

This wired uk writer just made a point that just stupefied me.

"The biggest casualty to AI won't be jobs, but the final and complete
eradication of trust in anything you see or hear. "

